# Tried my hand at stacking. (Is all jewelry photography CGI?)



## JustJazzie (Feb 22, 2016)

I decided to give focus stacking a go since I haven't tried it before. I was surprised at how easy the process really is. 

I used a light table (made for tracing) as my base. I layed a scrim over the top of the setup, then I metered and matched a speed light to the same output as the table. 

Oddly enough the challenge was in PP the ring photo. Im not sure if it was because the ring isn't new, or if stock photos from the website are CGI, but I had turn it to B&W to desaturate the silver, then add in a bluish/periwinkle overlay to the highlights in the diamonds to make them look anything like the stock images color wise. Really, I am thinking its gotta be CGI, its a GORGEOUS ring but under macro and blown up to my desktop size, the details aren't as geometrically perfect at the photos would have you believe if that makes sense?







This one is a little piece of bismuth crystal. (yes, I know. THE GLARE on the right side. I was too lazy to fix in PP)


----------



## FotosbyMike (Feb 22, 2016)

Very well done I enjoy focus stacking also it is fairly easy once you do it once. I have used PS a few times and then discovered helicon focus and it is 10x better then what PS does. 

I am sure there maybe some CGI images but jewelry photography is no joke tons of editing and prep...etc involved, check out Tony Roslund.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 22, 2016)

_I enjoy focus stacking in the evenings, along with a nice scotch and a cigar..._   wink

yeah...getting realllly close-up sometimes reveals things. Related to the color issue you mentioned, I have an old commercial photography book from the 1980's (gasp!), where the guy mentioned that he always used colored paper (yellow or gold or straw-colored, depending) alllll around the table-top set where he lighted gold jewelry, to give it the gold color that was desired. Maybe something to think about, even in this digital era? I dunno...


----------



## runnah (Feb 22, 2016)

Lots of advertising is CGI. Cars, jewelry, home furnishing, food etc... All done digitally to save money and time. I think it was IKEA that recently did all their photos digitally.


----------



## JustJazzie (Feb 23, 2016)

FotosbyMike said:


> Very well done I enjoy focus stacking also it is fairly easy once you do it once. I have used PS a few times and then discovered helicon focus and it is 10x better then what PS does.
> 
> I am sure there maybe some CGI images but jewelry photography is no joke tons of editing and prep...etc involved, check out Tony Roslund.


I'll check him out, thanks!


Derrel said:


> _I enjoy focus stacking in the evenings, along with a nice scotch and a cigar..._   wink
> 
> yeah...getting realllly close-up sometimes reveals things. Related to the color issue you mentioned, I have an old commercial photography book from the 1980's (gasp!), where the guy mentioned that he always used colored paper (yellow or gold or straw-colored, depending) alllll around the table-top set where he lighted gold jewelry, to give it the gold color that was desired. Maybe something to think about, even in this digital era? I dunno...


Ohh! Like a metallic light box of sorts. I like it!! May have to give it a go sometimes.


runnah said:


> Lots of advertising is CGI. Cars, jewelry, home furnishing, food etc... All done digitally to save money and time. I think it was IKEA that recently did all their photos digitally.


 I do remember reading that about ikea! It was an interesting article for sure!


----------

